# Jacksonville is the new Nashville! (...and I quit.)



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Had to update the app. I have been logged in all day, then I suddently got a call from 13 minutes away. What the ****? I denied it, and went to log in under XL only. It said that I had to review the service fee schedule. Just like that, with no notice, there's a new service fee schedule.







Look what it said!!!


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

I am sorry to see this Jax.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

**** you uber! **** you!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sit on your new service fee and rotate.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I may work tonight and let everyone know this is my last night, since the fees go into effect tomorrow.

Edit: Nope, can't do it. I'd have to check "agree" to that service fee, and I just can't.


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, here it goes!!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

No notice or anything!

Here's my emails to them:

What incentives?! I am completely livid. Why don't you ask your Uber management to start paying for my gas and maintenance? Why don't they activate the tipping option?!

No way am I working for less than $1/mile. I don't care about your incentives.

Sent from my iPhone

On Jan 8, 2015, at 6:09 PM, (Uber Partner Support) <[email protected]> wrote:








##- Please type your reply above this line -##

*B* (Uber)

Jan 08 15:09

Hi,

Thanks so much for reaching out.

I appreciate your feedback regarding our rates and wanted to provide a little more insight into how we came up with them with careful analysis.

With more low cost options, we want to ensure we have competitive prices and that all riders can get affordable and reliable rides. While we're confident in our rates, we want to assure you that we closely and regularly monitor the impact of our rates on your earnings. Our goal is to make you busier and make your time online more valuable.

In addition, we will continue to offer great incentives while you're on the Uber system. You can always earn more money by inviting your friends to drive with Uber.

Thanks again for your feedback and please let us know if you have more questions.

[email protected]

uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @uber

*Me*

Jan 08 15:02

Is this an error?!

If not, so long. Farewell.

This is insulting, infuriating, unethical, unfair and unsafe.

I was in the fence at the $1.30/mile, $.20/minute. Now you drop rates without notice?! No thank you.

This is a company that values nothing but the bottom line. There is no way in hell I will drive for the new X rates.

Goodbye!
IMG_4277.PNG
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


>


I hope that's a big bag of dicks he's carrying, so uber can suck them all.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I just tried to log in Columbus, and it's requiring me to agree to new rates. But when I click on the rate document link it just gives me an error. I've tried on both my Android and on an iPhone.

It's here.... this is the end. Bye all!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Make more money by inviting my friends? It really has turned into a pyramid scheme.


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

@JaxBeachDriver I have said I am not a driver. Was just trying to learn. Our website is not showing a price change. Any other way I can tell?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

PNWuber said:


> @JaxBeachDriver I have said I am not a driver. Was just trying to learn. Our website is not showing a price change. Any other way I can tell?


Here it goes into effect tomorrow at noon.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> Wow!!! What a bunch of BS!!. I made a decision to go UBER when it was $1.55 and now its .90 and a minimum fare of $4 when they will take 20% of that. My income was already down 40%from October due to the Oct reductions and more drivers. NOW THIS!!! UBER wasn't paying the bills working 7 days a week and 12 hours a day and NOW THIS!!!. Thanks I will increase my job search...thanks for duping me in June and now at .90 a mile. What a bunch of dumb ass's that work there. No sense of what it really takes.


Beautiful baby, by the way!


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Here it goes into effect tomorrow at noon.


Ok, I will watch. Thank you.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Baton Rouge is on the list too. I can't log on right now until I represent that I agree to and have reviewed the Service Fee Schedule. Only problem is, it does not open so I sent this email to Uber

Hi guys,

Went to log on this evening and the app says I must review and agree to the Service Fee Schedule. Only problem is, it denies access.

I can't sign on representing that I have reviewed to and agree with something that I have no idea what it says.

Can you provide a link to this document or some way for me to review it before I agree to it.

Unlike Congress, I like to read things before voting on them.

Thanks for any help,

Uberdawg


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> I have been duped!!!! I made a decision based on rates and now they keep falling. UBER definately will not pay the bills now. Thanks UBER for ****ing up a gap in my resume...so what have you done the last year....Ug...Uber driver


Stay with uber and say you have been donating your time and money to charity


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> I have been duped!!!! I made a decision based on rates and now they keep falling. UBER definately will not pay the bills now. Thanks UBER for ****ing up a gap in my resume...so what have you done the last year....Ug...Uber driver


Write a letter to the editor. Go speak at city council meetings. Let them know the truth about this company and all the ethically grey or charcoal grey decisions it makes:


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

They are adjusting for the new low gas prices IMHO. Why should we get that windfall?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

DON'T FORGET: If you had not already opted out of the arbitration clause, you now have 30 days to do so. This time it might come in handy...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I just sent this email to one of the managers who previously emailed me:

After seeing these INSULTING and INFURIATING new rates, please terminate my contract. I no longer want to be part of a company that would slash rates to this extent without even trimming its fees. I request immediate confirmation that I am no longer a "partner" with Uber.

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The Geek said:


> DON'T FORGET: If you had not already opted out of the arbitration clause, you now have 30 days to do so. This time it might come in handy...


Has to be within 30 days of beginning the contract, right?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Has to be within 30 days of beginning the contract, right?


30 days from TODAY or whenever you have to press on the "Agree" button; the 30 days kicks in afresh each time. Whenever the contract is amended it resets the clock!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks like Uber Jax is the big winner in all of this. He got canned because of his 02 Caddy before all this shit. Hope he didn't go buy a new used car for the new rates. He will have to use the $$ signs on his glasses to pay for it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I texted him tonight! He is the solid winner! Imagine if he had gone out to buy a new car only to be shit canned!


Uberdawg said:


> Looks like Uber Jax is the big winner in all of this. He got canned because of his 02 Caddy before all this shit. Hope he didn't go buy a new used car for the new rates. He will have to use the $$ signs on his glasses to pay for it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The Geek said:


> 30 days from TODAY or whenever you have to press on the "Agree" button; the 30 days kicks in afresh each time. Whenever the contract is amended it resets the clock!


I can't agree to that shit. Makes me ****in sick


----------



## mUberIE (Nov 30, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I just tried to log in Columbus, and it's requiring me to agree to new rates. But when I click on the rate document link it just gives me an error. I've tried on both my Android and on an iPhone.
> 
> It's here.... this is the end. Bye all!


I had the same issue, no documents to review before clicking "Yes, I accept." I'm in California, IE.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Very sorry to see this happening to drivers in the markets that just got cuts. Very ugly!


----------



## mUberIE (Nov 30, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Baton Rouge is on the list too. I can't log on right now until I represent that I agree to and have reviewed the Service Fee Schedule. Only problem is, it does not open so I sent this email to Uber
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...


Did you get a reply from them yet? I tried to reach them through Support on their website but the link was not working, what a surprise.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Quiiiitttt! Do not allow yourselves to be used any further by this company! Don't do it! Don't buy their incentive bullshit. Then they'll know you won't quit.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Man your battle-stations! Opt out of arbitration so class-action can WORK!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I can't see it anymore either


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

WOW. I don't think I have other words for this 

I just checked the app for Chicago, no lower rates here - yet. I guess I'm glad that I am negotiating a permanent job offer right now. This was a great gig to fill the gaps between contracts, but no way with anything lower then what Chicago has.

Anyone from the Richmond/Norfolk area around? Are the rates still the same or are you getting lowered as well?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

mUberIE said:


> Did you get a reply from them yet? I tried to reach them through Support on their website but the link was not working, what a surprise.


No reply yet but they have always been slow here to reply.

Like I said in Baton Rouge thread, we didn't get our cheery, how wonderful it is to be an Uber partner weekly newsletter this week. Maybe they were waiting to tell us about the new higher rates!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> No reply yet but they have always been slow here to reply.
> 
> Like I said in Baton Rouge thread, we didn't get our cheery, how wonderful it is to be an Uber partner weekly newsletter this week. Maybe they were waiting to tell us about the new higher rates!


No further replies here yet either.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow. What I think is worst of all is that they do not give you much advanced notice. One day?!!? I guess Mr. "$40 Billion" Travis doesn't know what it is like to be a working person struggling to put food on the table for your kids. It would be common courtesy to at least give a two week notice to the drivers.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Did just get our cheery newsletter at 6:15 with no mention of fare changes. This is bordering on the absurd.

Hey XXXXX,

The cold weather usually brings a little more demand, and it certainly doesn't hurt to have LSU starting again soon. So, here's to what we hope will be a fantastic start to 2015!

As for the events this weekend, please see the list below:

Laurel Street Palooza
Jan. 9
5:30-9:30 p.m.
527 Laurel Street

Battery with NightTrain Concert
Jan. 9
8:00 p.m.
Varsity Theater, 3353 Highland Rd.

Jason Martin Concert
Jan. 9
9:00 p.m.
Spanish Moon, 1109 Highland Rd.

ElectroRouge Concert
Jan. 10
8:00 p.m.
Varsity Theater, 3353 Highland Rd

Peckernut, Barghest, Electric Age Concert
Jan. 10
9:00 p.m.
Spanish Moon, 1109 Highland Rd

*So What's the Latest in Baton Rouge?*


*Office Hours*: With a new year comes a slightly different schedule for office hours. This upcoming week, we will be in the office from 3:30pm - 5:30pm on Wednesday, January 14 as well as from 2:30pm - 5pm next Friday, January 16. We are working to put some consistent hours in place for 2015, so please stay tuned.
*Marketing*: Please stay tuned to some additional marketing efforts we will soon have underway in Baton Rouge.
*Spotify: *If you'd like to pick up an aux cable for Spotify integration, Elizabeth will have them *available in the office next Wednesday afternoon (1/14) from 3:30pm-5:30pm*. Office Address: 7117 Florida Blvd., Baton Rouge, LA 70806 (we're in the Louisiana Technology Park Building).
*
PRO TIPS*









*What if a Rider Offers Me a Cash Tip?*

There is no tip with Uber. The Uber experience means not having to reach for a wallet at the end of a ride. As a result, we message to riders that tipping is not required - we never want riders to feel obligated to pay extra at the end of Uber trips. If a rider offers a tip, please remind that them that tipping is not necessary with Uber. New riders may not know there is no need to tip with Uber, and could feel cheated if they later learn that tipping was not required. However, if the rider still insists, you should accept the tip - you earned it.

Cheers,

Uber Baton Rouge

NO rate cuts mentioned but here is to a fantastic start to 2015.

Can these reps really believe the bullshit they spew.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Just tried to check the Orlando rates on the public website. X'd out. Could be uber is lowering every 2nd city rate like Nashville got did. Scruber on!!


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

Lou W said:


> They are adjusting for the new low gas prices IMHO. Why should we get that windfall?


Actually, I suspect the low gas prices are not only increasing uber drivers on the road, but also pulling back riders into driving their own cars again as well.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberOne said:


> Actually, I suspect the low gas prices are not only increasing uber drivers on the road, but also pulling back riders into driving their own cars again as well.


They can go back to the cabs, or drive their own drunk asses home now!


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

UberOne said:


> Actually, I suspect the low gas prices are not only increasing uber drivers on the road, but also pulling back riders into driving their own cars again as well.


Touché! Didn't think of that one. Must agree that uber factors that in.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Just received a response, if you can call it that:

*B* (Uber)

Jan 08 16:36

Hi,

Thank you so much for reaching out. I have passed this request to an Operations Manager to ensure it is handled appropriately.

We appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this matter.

Best,

[email protected]

uber.com | facebook.com/uber | @uber

*Me*

Jan 08 15:39

A pyramid scheme is your suggestion? Make more money by duping my friends into driving for this horrendous company?! So there will be even less rides to go around, more drivers on the road, and uber still gets a fat dollar off the top of every cheap exploitative ride that every "partner" takes, as well as 20 to 28 percent. This is not the correct way to treat employees, partners, independent contractors or whatever you want to call us. By the way, B, I hear your job is getting farmed out to the Philippines. Uber on!

Sent from my iPhone

*Me*

Jan 08 15:21

Why doesn't uber take a pay cut?! Drop your fee! Remove the safe rider fee because it's a crock. Then cut the fee to 10 percent across the board.

Sent from my iPhone

*Me*

Jan 08 15:15

What incentives?! I am completely livid. Why don't you ask your Uber management to start paying for my gas and maintenance? Why don't they activate the tipping option?!

No way am I working for less than $1/mile. I don't care about your incentives.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so how many of yall gonna drive for .75 a mile? doesnt seem feasible to me


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so how many of yall gonna drive for .75 a mile? doesnt seem feasible to me


Not this one! I sent multiple emails requesting that they terminate my contract/agreement and send confirmation of it.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

At $0.75/mile you pretty much have to keep a client in the car at all times. Driving dead miles back is a no-no. If they cut DC to $0.75/mile I'm outta here.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Latest email at 6:47. Rate reductions mentioned but no numbers.

















To keep things from cooling off after the holidays, this Friday, we're introducing round-the-clock partner guarantees and lowering prices for riders to increase demand and your trips.
- YOUR GUARANTEED MINIMUM FARES -
*PEAK*
$20/hr
Fri & Sat (5pm-3am)

*OFF-PEAK*
$10/hr
All other hours
*Lower prices have consistently led to higher earnings for partners.* We've learned that as more riders get on the road, partners complete more trips-which translates to more money.
A 23% fare reduction resulted 
in 12% more earnings in Chicago








Partner earnings are one of Uber's highest priorities. We've found in cities around the country that high demand is good for everyone, so now we're guaranteeing it.

If you have any questions about this price change and your guarantees, contact us at [email protected] and we'll be happy to help. We'll be monitoring rates accordingly to keep your earnings high.

See you on the road,
*Team Uber*

Check your Uber Partner App tonight for your city's latest trip rates.
How to earn your guarantee







Must accept at least 90% of trips






 Must average at least 1 trip/hour






 Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked

*YOU CAN"T MAKE THIS SHIT UP!!!!!
*


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

6:51 the reply to my email:

T @Uber (Uber)

Jan 08 16:51

I apologize for the inconvenience. This is an error and will be fixed in the next 20 minutes. Our engineering team is working the issue and will solve ASAP. Once it is resolved, a new service fee schedule will be sent out for you to agree to.

Again, I apologize for the inconvenience.

Thanks for partnering with Uber and please let me know if there is anything else I can help you with.

T

Uber Support

Abe Lincoln had a brighter future than Uber drivers when he picked up his tickets at the Box Office.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Received a response:

M,

Please spare me the uber logic! I have been monitoring multiple Uber forums and all of the drivers who have a few brain cells to calculate expenses have said that they still make less after cuts.

Your per hour prices are based on gross fares only. They do not take into account the added expenses from extra mileage drivers will put in for more fares. Basically, I'll work twice as much to make the same or less. Uber's reduction in take will be marginally less. Further, you don't incur the expense of providing the transportation!

My prediction is the guarantees will be unattainable and/or short lived. For instance, they will require an incredibly high acceptance rate, which means the driver will have to eat the expense of driving extra mileage to pick up passengers in order to meet the guarantee. Or maybe the guarantee will require a specific number of rides per hour, which the driver really has no control over. I had been logged in ALL day, and I only received 2 rides. I went out and drove around looking for rides, but found none. That means my day is at a net loss once I calculate the dead mileage.

Once desperate drivers accept this new rate, Uber will then drop the incentives and these drivers will be working for free after expenses.

I've read that Uber tells partners that the cuts are temporary or that you'll monitor the earnings. I don't believe it. Uber has no intention of raising those rates back up.

I want to TERMINATE the contract. I won't be made victim of this bait-and-switch tactic. I find it insulting and unethical.

I will continue to monitor Uber's fees. If I see that conditions have improved for Uber partners (including rate increases, tipping option, notice to passengers that open containers are ILLEGAL, legal status in my city, and so on) then I may consider reapplying.

Thank you,

Sent from my iPhone

On Jan 8, 2015, at 7:57

*M*(Uber)

Jan 08 16:57

Hi,

This is M, the general manager for Uber Florida.

I appreciate your feedback on this issue and understand your concerns. Remember that through this price change, Uber is also reducing the money we make on each trip. We would only do this if we believe partners will complete more trips and earn more fares. We only make more money if you make more money.

Keeping prices low for the rider helps boost demand and benefits both the rider and driver. On average, we expect that uberX partners will do more trips than before, which means that $/hour will increase, despite a slight decrease in per-trip earnings. In the past, we have done this in other cities and seen that exact effect. I have personally spoken with drivers who said, "I was furious when you cut prices, but you were right - I'm busier and it made up for it".

The guarantees B spoke of hadn't been announced yet, so I understand your confusion. If you haven't already, you will shortly receive an email detailing our guaranteed earnings promise. We're guaranteeing these earnings because we're confident that the lower prices will boost demand to the point where you actually earn more.

Throughout the next several weeks, we will be monitoring the results of the price changes to make sure this is the case. If we find that the new prices aren't benefitting partners like we expect them to, we will revisit them. In the meantime, paychecks will be as big or bigger than they were before.

If you still want to close your account with us, I'll do that for you - but I really hope you'll reconsider given the guarantees and the increase in ridership that will follow.

Regards,
M


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> At $0.75/mile you pretty much have to keep a client in the car at all times. Driving dead miles back is a no-no. If they cut DC to $0.75/mile I'm outta here.


Finally got my UberPhone to turn on. Haven't used it since NYE. Looks like the DC X rates are staying at $2.00 base fare + $0.25/min + $1.25/mile. I can't imagine making this work at anything less than the current DC rate. I really feel bad for those in other markets that don't get at least this much.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Good reply, Jax! Way to lay it out with clear, concise wording. Your anger showed without being disrespectful. Nice ending stipulating some of the things that really need fixing.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> We only make more money if you make more money.


This is mathematically untrue.

In order for a driver to produce the same amount of fares at the new rate as they were making at the old rate they have to drive more so will have higher costs.

To know the new costs just take the old costs, multiply it by the old fare rate and then divide it by the new fare.

So if a driver was producing $100 in fares at the old rate, producing $20 in Uber money and $80 in driver money, their costs at the old fare are X, making their profit $100 - $20 -X.

At the new rate a driver producing $100 in fares produces $20 in Uber money and $80 in driver money, but the driver's costs are now X * old rate / new rate. In the case of Jacksonville's rates drop this is 1.78X. The drivers profit is $100 - $20 - 1.78X.

So lets look at "more money". Let's say the driver now makes $110 in fares after the rate cut. Uber money is now $22 and driver money is now $88, and the drivers costs are now 1.96X (1.78x * 110%). The drivers profit is $110 - $22 - 1.96X. X would have to be less than a $8 in order for the driver to be making more money when Uber makes more money. And given X is the cost to produce $100 in fares at the old rate, common sense says X is WAY MORE than $8.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Here's the country wide casualty list: http://blog.uber.com/PriceCut2015


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Just got the BR rates in.

X dropped to 1.75 base, 1.35 per mile, .25 per minute, 1.00 SFR 5.00 min. Old was 2.50 base, 1.60 per mile, ..35 per minute, 1.00 SFR and 5.00 min.

XL rates did not change but they are now going to get a 28% commission on XL.

Not the Jacksonville Massacre but sucks none the less.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Albuquerque took the hit. As the blog says, 48 of their newer Uber cities are taking the slash. For us:

Old Rates:
Base - $1.30, Per Mile - $1.75, Per Minute - $0.25, Min Fare - $5

New Rates:
Base - $1.00, Per Mile - $1.30, Per Minute - $0.17, Min Fare - $4

It could have been worse, but still a 25.7% cut in the per mile rate, which is where most of the fare is coming from. Many of these newer cities like ABQ won't really see the increased demand because it's still catching on. It's not like we have droves of drunks refusing to take Uber because it's too expensive. I think that group of people would be statistically insignificant. Maybe rate cuts in big cities resulted in more fares for Uber, but I'm quite doubtful that these smaller cities will see the same thing.

Before the cuts, we were 24.6% cheaper than a taxi...now we're 44% cheaper. That really wasn't necessary! I'll give it a a month to track my trips and profit, but I think I know what the result will be. 

Please Lyft, don't think that you need to match Uber by engaging in this level of ******baggery!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> At $0.75/mile you pretty much have to keep a client in the car at all times. Driving dead miles back is a no-no. If they cut DC to $0.75/mile I'm outta here.


I misread what you posted. I thought you said "Driving dead people" for some reason.

Welcome to UberMortuary - drop a live one off, pick a dead one up. No cancellations because, you can't when your DEAD! Have a live on on the line, get a dead one too, UberPoolMortuary. Put the dead one in the trunk and the live one in the back seat. If the dead guy asks to get out first, you got a PROBLEM.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I misread what you posted. I thought you said "Driving dead people" for some reason.
> 
> Welcome to UberMortuary - drop a live one off, pick a dead one up. No cancellations because, you can't when your DEAD! Have a live on on the line, get a dead one too, UberPoolMortuary. Put the dead one in the trunk and the live one in the back seat. If the dead guy asks to get out first, you got a PROBLEM.


I used to drive dead people on occasion... I was an EMT for 10 years.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Make more money by inviting my friends?


They wouldn't be your friends anymore by adding them to an already saturated market with shitty rates to boot. $0.75/mile rates just blows my mind.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Superunknown said:


> They wouldn't be your friends anymore by adding them to an already saturated market with shitty rates to boot. $0.75/mile rates just blows my mind.


Yes. Exactly. I actually did email one of my friends that I referred and told him I would highly advise against driving with these new rates.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Man your battle-stations! Opt out of arbitration so class-action can WORK!


Anyone waiting for lawyers to bail them out might as well save their breath.


----------



## Slow_Ride (Jan 14, 2015)

The Geek said:


> DON'T FORGET: If you had not already opted out of the arbitration clause, you now have 30 days to do so. This time it might come in handy...


How do we opt out of arbitration?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Slow_Ride said:


> How do we opt out of arbitration?


Check your terms of service agreement.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Slow_Ride said:


> How do we opt out of arbitration?





Goober said:


> simply send an e-mail to [email protected], include your partner e-mail and telephone number.


----------

